# Admin chiedo un chiarimento



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2010)

Chiedo un chiarimento all'amministrazione del forum:

Contepiceton fa parte dell'Amministrazione del forum?


----------



## Abigail (28 Luglio 2010)




----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


>


 Hai letto nella discussione "Bene bene"?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2010)

Chiedo un chiarimento.


*Conte fa parte dell'amministrazione?*


----------



## giobbe (28 Luglio 2010)

Da quel che ho capito i parlava degli IP di un gruppo su FaceBook da lui moderato.
Anche là ci sono disturbatori che rompono le scatole.
Lui credeva che uno di questi disturbatori fosse Fedifrago.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2010)

giobbe ha detto:


> Da quel che ho capito i parlava degli IP di un gruppo su FaceBook da lui moderato.
> Anche là ci sono disturbatori che rompono le scatole.
> Lui credeva che uno di questi disturbatori fosse Fedifrago.


 Io non ho capito così.
E credo che una risposta sia dovuta.


----------



## Mari' (28 Luglio 2010)

Sai che ridere se fosse vero :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (28 Luglio 2010)

*Comunque*

URZ ci ha proprio abbandonati eh!?!?! :carneval:


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2010)

aho' nessuno la caca di striscio e lei imperterrita continua......:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (28 Luglio 2010)

Intanto mi regalate tutti questi "smeraldini", io di cuore vi ringrazio :umile:, ma la questione e': perche' non vi esponete, vi mostrate anche in Pubblico?


Di cosa, o di chi avete paura di dimostrarlo in PUBBLICO?


GRAZIE ancora per la solidarieta' ... sarebbe ora "esporsi", non credete?


----------



## Minerva (28 Luglio 2010)

non votando mai né positivamente , né negativamente se devo esprimere qualcosa esprimo il mio imbarazzo per le cose scritte da una parte e dall'altra.
mi auguro vengano cancellate  e se lo faceste voi sarebbe meglio.


----------



## Mari' (28 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> non votando mai né positivamente , né negativamente se devo esprimere qualcosa esprimo il mio imbarazzo per le cose scritte da una parte e dall'altra.
> mi auguro vengano cancellate  e se lo faceste voi sarebbe meglio.


Proprio da te non me lo aspettavo  fa scandalo quando dopo 1mese e 23giorni ho dovuto subire di tutto e di piu, e solo ieri mi sono rotta e son scoppiata, (sai la pazienza ha un limite) dov'eri quando venivo coperta di melda, ingiurie e di schifezze varie, minerva dov'eri?  Tu come tanti/e vi siete solo dedicate/i a leggere e basta ... perche' non siete intevenuti ah?

Ti consiglio di leggere questo 3d dove spiego tutte le dinamiche, e forse, dopo avrai il diritto di parlare, valutare e giudicare.

http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1250


Per quanto mi riguarda, io non cancello nulla.


----------



## Minerva (28 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Proprio da te non me lo aspettavo  fa scandalo quando dopo 1mese e 23giorni ho dovuto subire di tutto e di piu, e solo ieri mi sono rotta e son scoppiata, (sai la pazienza ha un limite) dov'eri quando venivo coperta di melda, ingiurie e di schifezze varie, minerva dov'eri? Tu come tanti/e vi siete solo dedicate/i a leggere e basta ... perche' non siete intevenuti ah?
> 
> Ti consiglio di leggere questo 3d dove spiego tutte le dinamiche, e forse, dopo avrai il diritto di parlare, valutare e giudicare.
> 
> ...


 tempo fa parlavo di rispetto per l'età, oggi ti chiedo di usare il buon senso che si dovrebbe avere quando gli anni non sono passati invano


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2010)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (28 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> tempo fa parlavo di rispetto per l'età, oggi ti chiedo di usare il buon senso che si dovrebbe avere quando gli anni non sono passati invano


Sai una cosa ... avrei voluto vedere te o quancun'altro al posto mio ... e' troppo facile fare i gay con c*lo degli altri.


*VEDI? C. V. D. Minerva noti?*


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2010)

vede signora maestra? LUI mi dà fastidio signora maestra..io non gli ho fatto mai niente...tranne insultarlo, e fare in modo che altri lo facessere (tutto questo in pvt) e non contenta pretendo anche che non mi dica niente..e quando lo fa distorco la realtà per farlo passare quello che non è ma io non dico bugie signora maestra..io sono buona...come vede io non ho fatto niente..è lui quello cattivo signora maestra...
lo vedi signora maestra? lo picchi signora maestra!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sai una cosa ... avrei voluto vedere te o quancun'altro al posto mio ... e' troppo facile fare i gay con c*lo degli altri.
> 
> 
> *VEDI? C. V. D. Minerva noti?*


al posto tuo non ci può essere nessuno perchè nessuno fa e ha fatto quello che hai fatto tu....e chi lo ha fatto (anche altre cose non necessariamente le stesse) da me ha avuto lo stesso trattamento....sono democratico...non vado a leccare il culo come fai tu a qualcuno che se la rideva quando ti si augurava il catetere...ma restando soli (solo ed esclusivamente per merito tuo) bisogna aggrapparsi anche alla merda per restare a galla...


----------



## Minerva (28 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Proprio da te non me lo aspettavo  fa scandalo quando dopo 1mese e 23giorni ho dovuto subire di tutto e di piu, e solo ieri mi sono rotta e son scoppiata, (sai la pazienza ha un limite) *dov'eri quando venivo coperta di melda, ingiurie e di schifezze varie, minerva* dov'eri? Tu come tanti/e vi siete solo dedicate/i a leggere e basta ... perche' non siete intevenuti ah?
> 
> Ti consiglio di leggere questo 3d dove spiego tutte le dinamiche, e forse, dopo avrai il diritto di parlare, valutare e giudicare.
> 
> ...


 a farmi dire le peggiori cose da chen


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2010)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Grande82 (28 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Proprio da te non me lo aspettavo  fa scandalo quando dopo 1mese e 23giorni ho dovuto subire di tutto e di piu, e solo ieri mi sono rotta e son scoppiata, (sai la pazienza ha un limite) dov'eri quando venivo coperta di melda, ingiurie e di schifezze varie, minerva dov'eri? Tu come tanti/e vi siete solo dedicate/i a leggere e basta ... perche' non siete intevenuti ah?
> 
> Ti consiglio di leggere questo 3d dove spiego tutte le dinamiche, e forse, dopo avrai il diritto di parlare, valutare e giudicare.
> 
> ...


 mi pare assurdo che si dia al virtuale tanta importanza.
leggo, non mi piace, salto, vado avanti.
chissene!!! 
E per fortuna! 
Mica posso perdere tempo con tutti, no?
Ci sono utenti troppo contorti, che non leggo mai.
Di altri leggo la prima riga ma se non è aria li ignoro.
Infatti ho dato pochissime valutazioni negative, perchè d'istinto certi post li salto.
Altri degli stessi autori li leggo ma se non mi piaccioni li ignoro. 
Ignorare dà molta soddisfazione alla lunga e ci fa capire e sentire superiori. 
Leggere tutti gli 'insulti' e varie che hai percepito, mi pare inutile: non li ho notati prima e non li noterò ora. Siamo suscettibili nella misura in cui ci rendiamo tali.


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> mi pare assurdo che si dia al virtuale tanta importanza.
> leggo, non mi piace, salto, vado avanti.
> chissene!!!
> E per fortuna!
> ...


in pratica ci hai detto che siamo nulla per te...e A ME va benissimo...a quell'altra però gli si sta rodendo il fegato....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
grazie!


----------



## Grande82 (28 Luglio 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> in pratica ci hai detto che siamo nulla per te...e A ME va benissimo...a quell'altra però gli si sta rodendo il fegato....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> grazie!


scusa la durezza, ma ovviamente siete nulla per me nella misura in cui le nostre relazioni sono 4 post (e forse neppure) al giorno in un forum.
QUando questi post diventano consigli, messaggi, telefonate, incontri o approfondimenti anche solo virtuali, allora assumete un ruolo che è quello di un conoscente e poi amico e poi compagno di strada. Mi pare naturale.


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> scusa la durezza, ma ovviamente siete nulla per me nella misura in cui le nostre relazioni sono 4 post (e forse neppure) al giorno in un forum.
> QUando questi post diventano consigli, messaggi, telefonate, incontri o approfondimenti anche solo virtuali, allora assumete un ruolo che è quello di un conoscente e poi amico e poi compagno di strada. Mi pare naturale.


 ma figurati! che durezza..ti do ragione...sottolineavo che però all'altro capo del filo questo ragionamento non funziona perchè non avendo una vita al di fuori di internet tutto quello che succede qui è la vita e sicuramente le si roderà il fegato a sapere che lei per te non è nulla..a me non importa...e per questo ti ringraziavo...non ero ironico lo giuro...


----------



## Grande82 (28 Luglio 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> ma figurati! che durezza..ti do ragione...sottolineavo che però all'altro capo del filo questo ragionamento non funziona perchè non avendo una vita al di fuori di internet tutto quello che succede qui è la vita e sicuramente le si roderà il fegato a sapere che lei per te non è nulla..a me non importa...e per questo ti ringraziavo...non ero ironico lo giuro...


 lo comprendo, ma non capisco perchè ti preoccupi se altri hanno o meno vita al di fuori del forum e come si sentono.
io non me ne preoccupo affatto.
Ho espresso la mia e penso e credo che marì stia facendo altro. Quando e se leggerà avrà modo di decidere di rispondere o di non farlo, dimostrando di aver compreso che dà troppo peso a volte a cose che non ne hanno. E stop.


----------



## Mari' (28 Luglio 2010)

*non ti leggo e non ti seguo da tempo ormai, ma,*



Grande82 ha detto:


> mi pare assurdo che si dia al virtuale tanta importanza.
> leggo, non mi piace, salto, vado avanti.
> chissene!!!
> E per fortuna!
> ...


Senti Piccola82, questo mio intervento era/e' una precisa risposta alla signora Minerva, cosa ci azzecchi tu  con quello che io rispondo a Minerva ... quindi smamma, oltre che scortese sei anche maleducata nel intrometterti in un contesto altrui ... ma chi ti ha chiamata da queste parti? ... dispensa i tuoi giudizi altrove. 


QUINDI, MARCH!


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2010)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
sapevo che le sarebbero girati i coglioni....
Grazie Grande!!!


----------



## Abigail (28 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Intanto mi regalate tutti questi "smeraldini", io di cuore vi ringrazio :umile:, ma la questione e': perche' non vi esponete, vi mostrate anche in Pubblico?
> 
> 
> Di cosa, o di chi avete paura di dimostrarlo in PUBBLICO?
> ...


Tiro un fiato e ti rispondo

Per quanto mi riguarda come Asudem e come Abigail mi sono sempre esposta e ,nonostante qualche scazzo ,che tu hai vissuto come uno sgarbo imperdonabile, se ritenevo di doverti "appoggiare" o "solidarizzare con te " (termine abusato) l'ho sempre fatto.
Se vuoi negarlo non importa.
Sai bene che sono incazzosa e se mi faccio coinvolgere troppo da certe discussioni sbraco.
Mi sono tenuta quasi totalmente fuori ieri e oggi da questa discussione tra te e Eteocle perchè ho ritenuto di doverlo fare e non devo risponderne né a te né a nessuno.

Posso solo rispondere alla tua domanda dicendoti che qualsiasi intevento qualcuno abbia fatto per esprimere la sua opinione (vedi grande, e altri) sono stati da te tacciati in malo modo perchè distanti o diversi da quanto ti aspettavi o credevi.

L'unica paura è quella di riaccendere un incendio e riscivolare nel litigio.
Altro non è.

Hai quotato i miei sporadici interventi al riguardo per dirmi che ho buchi d'aria in testa, che il vecchio forum è stato chiuso per allontanare me e altre due persone (ah, la sarda di milano ha un nick, io non mi rivolgo a te con la siciliana trapiantata in america) e che mi devo tenere buono qualcuno. Francamente non vedevo spiragli per discutere


----------



## Mari' (28 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Tiro un fiato e ti rispondo
> 
> Per quanto mi riguarda come Asudem e come Abigail mi sono sempre esposta e ,nonostante qualche scazzo ,che tu hai vissuto come uno sgarbo imperdonabile, se ritenevo di doverti "appoggiare" o "solidarizzare con te " (termine abusato) l'ho sempre fatto.
> Se vuoi negarlo non importa.
> ...



Se leggi bene io mi riferivo a quelli che mi danno segnali di stima (in ombra) attraverso il pulsante dove ognuno e' libero di segnalare il suo giudizio, mica mi rivolgevo a te.


SI, te lo grarantisco con il sangue, non scherzo ... se ti ricordi io mi cancellai nel mese di aprile ... questo dovrebbe chiarirti qualcosa, tante cose ... se te lo dico e' perche' SO di cosa parlo, e' un segno di sincerita' e rispetto all'amicizia che fu ... oggi per me tu sei solo una semplice utente, ma non rinnego l'amicizia passata.


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Senti Piccola82, questo mio intervento era/e' una precisa risposta alla signora Minerva, cosa ci azzecchi tu  con quello che io rispondo a Minerva ... quindi smamma, oltre che scortese sei anche maleducata nel intrometterti in un contesto altrui ... ma chi ti ha chiamata da queste parti? ... dispensa i tuoi giudizi altrove.
> 
> 
> QUINDI, MARCH!


Ma perchè non apri un blog? :mexican:

E se non le si risponde fa l'offesa e chiude i suoi thread (guai a non fare ohhhh ammirati ad ogni cazzata che posta eh!) e se le rispondi come ci si permette a farlo....questa è sclero bella e buona eh! :unhappy:


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Se leggi bene io mi riferivo a quelli che mi danno segnali di stima (in ombra) attraverso il pulsante dove ognuno e' libero di segnalare il suo giudizio, mica mi rivolgevo a te.
> 
> 
> SI, te lo grarantisco con il sangue, non scherzo ... se ti ricordi io mi cancellai *nel mese di aprile* ... questo dovrebbe chiarirti qualcosa, tante cose ... se te lo dico e' perche' SO di cosa parlo, e' un segno di sincerita' e rispetto all'amicizia che fu ... oggi per me tu sei solo una semplice utente, ma non rinnego l'amicizia passata.


Solo ad aprile? :carneval:


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Se leggi bene io mi riferivo a quelli che mi danno segnali di stima (in ombra) attraverso il pulsante dove ognuno e' libero di segnalare il suo giudizio, mica mi rivolgevo a te.
> 
> 
> SI, te lo grarantisco con il sangue, non scherzo ... se ti ricordi io mi cancellai nel mese di aprile ... questo dovrebbe chiarirti qualcosa, tante cose ... se te lo dico e' perche' SO di cosa parlo, e' un segno di sincerita' e rispetto all'amicizia che fu ... oggi per me tu sei solo una semplice utente, ma non rinnego l'amicizia passata.


 ma di quale amicizia si parla? di quella che ti ha permesso di ironizzare sulla malattia di asu?
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Abigail (28 Luglio 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> ma di quale amicizia si parla? di quella che ti ha permesso di ironizzare sulla malattia di asu?
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Basta, perfavore.

Davvero, andiamo avanti e basta


----------



## Mari' (28 Luglio 2010)

*Abigail*

Ti risulta che io abbia mai ironizzato riguardo alla tua salute?


----------



## Minerva (28 Luglio 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> sapevo che le sarebbero girati i coglioni....
> Grazie Grande!!!


eccomi...sono il grillo parlante, la maestrina dalla penna rossa, la cagacazzo.
non c'è nulla da ridere , alex 
giustifichi queste tue orribili uscite con la provocazione e per questo ti assolvi totalmente per le orribili cose che dici.
e se provassi a maturare dando il giusto peso ad ogni cosa?
toglieresti una zavorra inutile e sgradevole che niente ti giova tanto ti toglie.
se tu ci provassi avresti tutta la mia stima (per quel poco che vale)


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2010)

dimenticavo che sulle malattie è formidabile.:"e che gli devo rispondere a QUELLO? sta gia combinato così di suo!" rivolgendosi ad un utente con la sclerosi multipla....uè bimbini....non il raffrddore...sclerosi multipla....leggete e archiviate nella memoria...


----------



## Abigail (28 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ti risulta che io abbia mai ironizzato riguardo alla tua salute?


No. Nel modo più categorico.
C'era stato solo un fraintendimento su una battuta.
Mi sei stata vicina in quella circostanza , sulla quale onestamente, non gradirei più tornare a parlare su questo forum.


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ti risulta che io abbia mai ironizzato riguardo alla tua salute?


 hai ragione....ironizzato non è il participio giusto...hai detto una cosa sgradevolissima...se è possibile peggiore dell'ironia....


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> eccomi...sono il grillo parlante, la maestrina dalla penna rossa, la cagacazzo.
> non c'è nulla da ridere , alex
> giustifichi queste tue orribili uscite con la provocazione e per questo ti assolvi totalmente per le orribili cose che dici.
> e se provassi a maturare dando il giusto peso ad ogni cosa?
> ...


 quanto e cosa mi toglie? e poi chi si assolve? dico che sono meglio però...da zero a 100 sono 1 se lei è zero e questo mi basta per sentirmi bene....e questo è tutto...


----------



## Abigail (28 Luglio 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> hai ragione....ironizzato non è il participio giusto...hai detto una cosa sgradevolissima...se è possibile peggiore dell'ironia....


vedi sopra.
davvero , basta.
Mi pare che si sia detto abbastanza oggi. 
Chiudiamola e andiamo avanti


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> vedi sopra.
> davvero , basta.
> Mi pare che si sia detto abbastanza oggi.
> Chiudiamola e andiamo avanti


 non ti ho messo in mezzo io....ma francamente certe cose non le posso proprio leggere...devo chiederti scusa? scusa...ma lo riscriverei...tu sarai più buona e condiscendente di me (di me ndr, non in generale)....ma a me qualsiasi cosas che dice ndi faldso è più forte di me...non gliela facci passare..che riguardi me o qualcun altro...sono orribile? si, lo sono..ma sempre meno di 'sta falsa di m...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Chiedo un chiarimento all'amministrazione del forum:
> 
> Contepiceton fa parte dell'Amministrazione del forum?


Non c'è nessun amministratore, moderatore o membro dello Staff.

Il mio account rimane, in quanto indispensabile per il funzionamento del forum, ma non esercito più dallo scorso fine settimana.


----------



## Abigail (28 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> *Non c'è nessun amministratore, moderatore o membro dello Staff.*
> 
> Il mio account rimane, in quanto indispensabile per il funzionamento del forum, ma non esercito più dallo scorso fine settimana.


:up:

non c'è l'emoticon che tira un fiato??:carneval:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> non c'è l'emoticon che tira un fiato??:carneval:


Sì questo:

:scoreggia:


----------



## Abigail (28 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Sì questo:
> 
> :scoreggia:



Non so che mangi tu ma io quello non lo chiamo fiato:carneval:


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Non so che mangi tu ma io quello non lo chiamo fiato:carneval:


Dipende da dove hai la bocca...:carneval:


----------



## pink (28 Luglio 2010)

View attachment 3620

puo' andar bene?


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Luglio 2010)

pink ha detto:


> View attachment 193
> 
> puo' andar bene?


:up:


----------



## Abigail (28 Luglio 2010)

pink ha detto:


> View attachment 193
> 
> puo' andar bene?


perfetta!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Non c'è nessun amministratore, moderatore o membro dello Staff.
> 
> Il mio account rimane, in quanto indispensabile per il funzionamento del forum, ma non esercito più dallo scorso fine settimana.


 Mi fa piacere avere quessto chiarimento.
Capisco l'assenza di moderazione, secondo quanto hai deciso, ma ritieni che debba esser consentito a un utente lasciar credere di vedere ip e di poter bannare utenti?

P.S. Lasciando stare cosa è stato detto in questi giorni e a come il sistema non ha consentito di oscurare nessuno dei post disgustosi che sono stati scritti.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2010)

Comunque quel nick (come già altro ha fatto prima di lui) scrive dando ordini agli altri utenti. E dichiara cosa deve essere il forum e chi lo dovrà abbandonare come se fosse lui a decidere la linea.
Capisco, sempre perché così hai dichiarato, che tu non voglia avere una linea, ma lasciare che venga dichiarata da un utente fa comunque apparire la sua quella del forum.


----------



## Micia (28 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Non c'è nessun amministratore, moderatore o membro dello Staff.
> 
> Il mio account rimane, in quanto indispensabile per il funzionamento del forum, ma non esercito più dallo scorso fine settimana.



giovanni, tieni pazienza. tanta.

non volevo fare illazioni...ma quel tipo ha provocato la mia curiosità.

grazie.


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi fa piacere avere quessto chiarimento.
> Capisco l'assenza di moderazione, secondo quanto hai deciso, ma ritieni che debba esser consentito a un utente lasciar credere di vedere ip e di poter bannare utenti?
> 
> P.S. Lasciando stare cosa è stato detto in questi giorni e a come il sistema non ha consentito di oscurare nessuno dei post disgustosi che sono stati scritti.





miciolidia ha detto:


> giovanni, tieni pazienza. tanta.
> 
> non volevo fare illazioni...ma quel tipo ha provocato la mia curiosità.
> 
> grazie.


Occhio che c'è chi è più "uguale" degli altri nel sistema demoKratico...che da voti sfavorevoli da -5 alla volta e a raffiKa...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Non lo trovate ridicolo? :carneval:




> sei il prossimo


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi fa piacere avere quessto chiarimento.
> Capisco l'assenza di moderazione, secondo quanto hai deciso, ma ritieni che debba esser consentito a un utente lasciar credere di vedere ip e di poter bannare utenti?
> 
> P.S. Lasciando stare cosa è stato detto in questi giorni e a come il sistema non ha consentito di oscurare nessuno dei post disgustosi che sono stati scritti.


Al momento non ho tempo di guardarci, ma è ovvio che da qualche parte si nasconde più di un errore nel software.

Probabilmente, il punteggio di -10 per i messaggi è troppo permissivo. Dovrò fare un po' di statistiche per vedere dove si concentra la soglia del comune dolore.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Luglio 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Occhio che c'è chi è più "uguale" degli altri nel sistema demoKratico...che da voti sfavorevoli da -5 alla volta e a raffiKa...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Non lo trovate ridicolo? :carneval:


Fammi il favore e dammi una ragione per cui ti posso escludere a vita.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Al momento non ho tempo di guardarci, ma è ovvio che da qualche parte si nasconde più di un errore nel software.
> 
> Probabilmente, il punteggio di -10 per i messaggi è troppo permissivo. Dovrò fare un po' di statistiche per vedere dove si concentra la soglia del comune dolore.


 Io ho chiesto però come è possibile accumulare punti (negativi, ma anche positivi) se non si riesce a votare e, dopo aver dato pochi punti, si ha la possibilità negata.


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Fammi il favore e dammi una ragione per cui ti posso escludere a vita.


Le puoi trovare quando e dove vuoi....non decidi tu? Ahhh...avevi detto "lasciamo decidere a tutti, io non interverrò più?

Hai bisogno forse di motivazioni *giuste?* 

Giovanni, sei leggermente contradittorio...si può dire contradittorio? :up:


----------



## contepinceton (29 Luglio 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Le puoi trovare quando e dove vuoi....non decidi tu? Ahhh...avevi detto "lasciamo decidere a tutti, io non interverrò più?
> 
> Hai bisogno forse di motivazioni *giuste?*
> 
> Giovanni, sei leggermente contradittorio...si può dire contradittorio? :up:


Fedi ma perchè usi sempre la stessa tattica con le persone?
Squalificare la personalità degli altri. 
Fai così con ogni utente che non ti piace.
Stessa tecnica con me, con Marì, con Anna A, e ora con Giovanni...lascia perdere no? Basta è finita. Hai concluso un lavoro per un'azienda? Ok, contratto scaduto, non rinnovato.
Che fai dici che l'azienda faceva prodotti difettosi?
Certo che sei proprio un bel tipo eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Fedi ma perchè usi sempre la stessa tattica con le persone?
> *Squalificare la personalità degli altri. *
> *Fai così con ogni utente che non ti piace.*
> *Stessa tecnica con me, con Marì, con Anna A, e ora con Giovanni...*lascia perdere no? Basta è finita. Hai concluso un lavoro per un'azienda? Ok, contratto scaduto, non rinnovato.
> ...


La tattica c ome la chiami tu è la semplice esemplificazione di comportamenti non trasparenti...quindi, come nelle arti marziali, basta usare quella che chi ha di fronte crede propria forza...:mexican:

Guarda che i testi a te oscuro o marì mica li scrivo io...fate tutto da soli...e come ci riuscite bene!! :up::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (29 Luglio 2010)

*Fedifrago*

Sentir parlare lui di ingiustizia....o di due pesi due misure è patetico...a claudiè ma non ti vergogni?:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (29 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sentir parlare lui di ingiustizia....o di due pesi due misure è patetico...a claudiè ma non ti vergogni?:rotfl:


Oscuro fa un passo più in là, anche nel post precedente ha usato la stessa tattica, lo neutralizzi ed è fatta: per esempio, ti sembra che io non sia trasparente nei miei scritti? 
Esempio: io posto "Sono stato nei locali privè".
Lui: " Pfui sei tutta chiacchera e distintivo".

E lo ha sempre fatto con te, con Marì, e con Anna A.

Oscuro funziona così con lui.
Tu mi dici: " Ah sai è così e così".
Io ti dico: " Non è vero, io a te non credo!".
TU: " Perchè?"
Io: " Ah semplice sei un bugiardo!".

Tu ti offendi perchè ti da del bugiardo e la bega inizia.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (29 Luglio 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> La tattica c ome la chiami tu è la semplice esemplificazione di comportamenti non trasparenti...quindi, come nelle arti marziali, basta usare quella che chi ha di fronte crede propria forza...:mexican:
> 
> Guarda che i testi a te oscuro o marì mica li scrivo io...fate tutto da soli...e come ci riuscite bene!! :up::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Il fatto è che non accetti la trasparenza perché ti muovi nell'oscurità. Io non ho voglia di entrare nel tuo mondo per scovarti, ma ti invito a entrare nel mio, perché ti rendi conto cosa fai. L'ombra non è solo protezione, ti impedisce anche vedere cosa fai tu.


----------



## Fedifrago (30 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Il fatto è che non accetti la trasparenza perché ti muovi nell'oscurità. Io non ho voglia di entrare nel tuo mondo per scovarti, ma ti invito a entrare nel mio, perché ti rendi conto cosa fai. L'ombra non è solo protezione, ti impedisce anche vedere cosa fai tu.


Se c'è uno che è poco trasparente, che si muove dietro le quinte facendo il democratiKo, che ha palesemente agito alle spalle di quelli a cui aveva aiuto, al punto di farli allontanare schifati da certi atteggiamenti....NON SONO CERTO IO! :up:

Io in chiaro ho scritto tutto quello che c'era da scrivere e non mi pare che, in modo trasparente tu abbia risposto o portato argomentazioni a smentita di quel che ho scritto o di quello che ha scritto e fatto Bruja (e mi spiace doverla tirar in ballo, ma in tre si era giusto?)...d'altronde che potevi dire? 

Quindi ora agisci pure nella "trasparenza" che ti è congeniale, ma non parlare di ombra e protezioni...quelle riservale ad altri che ti son evidentemente più congeniali...:ciao:


----------



## oscuro (30 Luglio 2010)

*............*

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Giovanni...se puoi ricorda a questo buffoncello di 50 anni la mia sospensione dopo il suo comununicato di addio......lui agisce apertamente:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ricordagli pure tutta una serie di minacce patetiche e risibili...denunce e querele,amici potenti.......cmq giovà questo è matto...e nonostante tutto trovo 2 o 3 sgallettati che pendono dalle sue chiappe fetide!!:rotfl:


----------



## Juan (30 Luglio 2010)

Nessuno è perfetto. E qualcuno è non perfetto più di altri.
Saluti.

Juan


----------



## contepinceton (30 Luglio 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Se c'è uno che è poco trasparente, che si muove dietro le quinte facendo il democratiKo, che ha palesemente agito alle spalle di quelli a cui aveva aiuto, al punto di farli allontanare schifati da certi atteggiamenti....NON SONO CERTO IO! :up:
> 
> Io in chiaro ho scritto tutto quello che c'era da scrivere e non mi pare che, in modo trasparente tu abbia risposto o portato argomentazioni a smentita di quel che ho scritto o di quello che ha scritto e fatto Bruja (e mi spiace doverla tirar in ballo, ma in tre si era giusto?)...d'altronde che potevi dire?
> 
> Quindi ora agisci pure nella "trasparenza" che ti è congeniale, ma non parlare di ombra e protezioni...quelle riservale ad altri che ti son evidentemente più congeniali...:ciao:


Com'è la storia di Giacomino?
Al lupo, al lupo, al lupo...
Oramai chi te crede più a te?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (30 Luglio 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Se c'è uno che è poco trasparente, che si muove dietro le quinte facendo il democratiKo, che ha palesemente agito alle spalle di quelli a cui aveva aiuto, al punto di farli allontanare schifati da certi atteggiamenti....NON SONO CERTO IO! :up:
> 
> Io in chiaro ho scritto tutto quello che c'era da scrivere e non mi pare che, in modo trasparente tu abbia risposto o portato argomentazioni a smentita di quel che ho scritto o di quello che ha scritto e fatto Bruja (e mi spiace doverla tirar in ballo, ma in tre si era giusto?)...d'altronde che potevi dire?
> 
> Quindi ora agisci pure nella "trasparenza" che ti è congeniale, ma non parlare di ombra e protezioni...quelle riservale ad altri che ti son evidentemente più congeniali...:ciao:


Tu sfrutti in modo indebito il fatto che non posso rivelare cosa ci siamo scritti in privato e di fatto mi hai proibito di parlare delle mie opinioni in pubblico senza il tuo permesso.

Con il tuo proibizionismo e la dimissione immediata condizionata al mio silenzio mi hai messo in condizione di dover decidere e ti sei messo nella luce della vittima.

Non ti ho pregato in ginocchio di restare amministratore e questo non ti è andato giù.

Non ho pregato Bruja di restare amministratrice e non ti è andato giù.

Non ti è piaciuto nemmeno che io mi dimettessi dalla moderazione.

Perché: non eri tu a decidere.

Mettiamolo chiaro almeno ora: *sono io che pago le bollette e sono io che legalmente ci mette la pelle*. Se hai creduto che il forum sia tuo, ti sei sbagliato. *Il forum è di tutti gli utenti*, ma più degli altri, è mio. *Non sono tuo servo *e ho la mia opinione che ritengo sia mia anche se non ti piace. Posso discuterla con chi voglio e posso anche negare di discuterla con te. Se questo forum non ti va, *sei libero di andartene *e non sei libero di boicottarlo con i mezzi che ritieni opportuni. Se continui per la strada di ridicolizzare, diffamare, infangare, insistere sulla mia pluricolpevolezza e tua pluriinnocenza, ti accompagno all'uscio.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Tu sfrutti in modo indebito il fatto che non posso rivelare cosa ci siamo scritti in privato e di fatto mi hai proibito di parlare delle mie opinioni in pubblico senza il tuo permesso.
> 
> Con il tuo proibizionismo e la dimissione immediata condizionata al mio silenzio mi hai messo in condizione di dover decidere e ti sei messo nella luce della vittima.
> 
> ...


Visto Fedi? Tira qua e tira là costringi gli altri a dirti in faccia le cose che non vorrebbero dirti, o meglio le cose che pensano tu abbia ben in testa come premesse. E dopo che te le dicono in faccia ti incazzi pure.


----------



## Abigail (30 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Visto Fedi? Tira qua e tira là costringi gli altri a dirti in faccia le cose che non vorrebbero dirti, o meglio le cose che pensano tu abbia ben in testa come premesse. E dopo che te le dicono in faccia ti incazzi pure.


Ma perchè non ti fai i cazzi tuoi?
Se c'è una questione fra due persone perchè ti devi ficcare dentro?
Ma possibile che non riesci proprio a non intrometterti  dappertutto?


----------



## oscuro (30 Luglio 2010)

*Fedy*

Te l'ho dico con senso paterno...visto che non anagraficamente ma come eperienza di vita mi ti metto per cappello:Sparisci!!Senza astio...credimi....hai già perso la faccia.....:rotfl:continui a rimanere dove mi sembra evidente non sei più ben accetto.....hai una cricca di sfigati....e di disperati...., eteocle alias alex, alias duecento nick ne è degno rappresentante...credo che a 50anni possa spendere il tuo tempo più dignitosamente....almeno spero per te......Ti imploro BASTA!!:uprenditi si 3 o 4 sfigati che ti pugnalano pure le spalle e vai.....senza polemica!!


----------



## Fedifrago (30 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> *Tu sfrutti in modo indebito il fatto che non posso rivelare cosa ci siamo scritti in privato e di fatto mi hai proibito di parlare delle mie opinioni in pubblico senza il tuo permesso.*
> 
> *Con il tuo proibizionismo e la dimissione immediata condizionata al mio silenzio *mi hai messo in condizione di dover decidere e ti sei messo nella luce della vittima.
> 
> ...


Io non ti ho mai negato di pubblicare in chiaro cosa ci siamo scritti, e se anche hai ritenuto di aver ricevuto un simile diniego, ora sei autorizzato, quindi, se vorrai, potrai tranquillamente farlo. :up:

Ovviamente mi riterrò libero e da te autorizzato, a quel punto, di pubblicare ciò che tu dovessi omettere di riportare. :sonar:

Come vedi son sufficente tranquillo per ribadirti che non contesto che tu possa decidere come gestire il forum e che farne, e confermo che non spetta certo a me, ciò che ho sempre contestato dall'inizio di questa diatriba è il modo di rapportarti sia con me che con Bruja. 
Gestire un forum è un conto, gestire i rapporti umani è tutt'altra sfera ed è su questa che dissento, visto che su un piano pseudo-amicale erano i nostri rapporti.
Come già detto, del virtuale mi importa il giusto, ma quando si passa sul piano personale son intrasigente e così come ho dato tanto e nei modi concordati, senza chiedere nulla (non mi par di aver ricevuto bonifici da te, se mai è il contrario!) se non il rispetto e la trasparenza, altrettanto ritengo giusto chiedere a chi sta dall'altra parte!

Vedi tu....

Ps. Io ti ho scritto più volte via mail senza ricevere risposta...confermi?



Ps.2 quanto agli sguazzatori, ovviamente, non meritano replica, tanto son insulsi i loro attacchi:up:


----------



## oscuro (30 Luglio 2010)

*Ps2....*

Ps nguè nguè......nguè!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Grande82 (30 Luglio 2010)

abigail ha detto:


> ma perchè non ti fai i cazzi tuoi?
> Se c'è una questione fra due persone perchè ti devi ficcare dentro?
> Ma possibile che non riesci proprio a non intrometterti dappertutto?


 dov'e' la faccina che si prostra!?!?!? Dove!!!!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (30 Luglio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> dov'e' la faccina che si prostra!?!?!? Dove!!!!


ecchila
:umile:


----------



## Grande82 (30 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> ecchila
> :umile:


 eh, troppo tardi, fui segnalata perchè la chiedevo... che dobbiamo fare? Ognuno contribuisce alla moderazione nella misura in cui la propria intelligenza glielo permette, comprendi?


----------



## oscuro (30 Luglio 2010)

*Grande*

Preferivi la vecchia moderazione.....vabbè dai fattene una ragione!!!:up:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (30 Luglio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> eh, troppo tardi, fui segnalata perchè la chiedevo... che dobbiamo fare? Ognuno contribuisce alla moderazione nella misura in cui la propria intelligenza glielo permette, comprendi?


E ti segnalo perché ti hanno segnalato :mrgreen:


----------



## Grande82 (30 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Preferivi la vecchia moderazione.....vabbè dai fattene una ragione!!!:up:


 chi l'ha detto?
quando?
come?
dove?
spararono?
non c'ero!
Se c'ero dormivo!!
Un fiorino! :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (30 Luglio 2010)

*Certo*

A si certo tu non c'eri...qui in Italia funziona sempre così.....tipicamente italiano!!!!!!


----------

